# Need historical daily data for oil



## Woroni (11 April 2008)

Hi folks,

Was wondering if someone can help me out here. I'm sure there must be some free access to running and continuous daily oil prices. Most price charts I see breaks historical data into monthly periods. The charts in CMC (where I gamble) are only for the instruments and since they have start and expire dates, they do not go back far enough for me. I would like charts that are like that but go back further, with the prices being rolled over every time a current oil contract expires.

Thanks.


----------



## Trader Paul (11 April 2008)

Woroni said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Was wondering if someone can help me out here. I'm sure there must be some free access to running and continuous daily oil prices. Most price charts I see breaks historical data into monthly periods. The charts in CMC (where I gamble) are only for the instruments and since they have start and expire dates, they do not go back far enough for me. I would like charts that are like that but go back further, with the prices being rolled over every time a current oil contract expires.
> 
> Thanks.






Hi Woroni,

Online daily charts for all commodities are available, at:

http://futures.tradingcharts.com/custom_menu.php

have a great weekend

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (11 April 2008)

Woroni said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Was wondering if someone can help me out here. I'm sure there must be some free access to running and continuous daily oil prices. Most price charts I see breaks historical data into monthly periods. The charts in CMC (where I gamble) are only for the instruments and since they have start and expire dates, they do not go back far enough for me. I would like charts that are like that but go back further, with the prices being rolled over every time a current oil contract expires.
> 
> Thanks.




..... and why most small oil traders get stopped out ... very quickly ... !~!

http://futures.tradingcharts.com/intraday/CO/58

happy days

 paul


----------



## wayneL (11 April 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> ..... and why most small oil traders get stopped out ... very quickly ... !~!
> 
> http://futures.tradingcharts.com/intraday/CO/58
> 
> ...




It's no harder to trade than index futures and gives better bang for buck in my opinion. I like it for day trading.


----------



## wayneL (11 April 2008)

BTW, here's another resource you can use: http://new.quote.com/us/futures/cha...ype=BAR&chartUi.size=650x450&chartUi.minutes=

Link is of the continuous contract. If you know what to do the image is very manipulatable to show as muck data as you want.

Cheers


----------



## Woroni (11 April 2008)

Awesome. Just what I needed. Thanks all. And good luck on your bets!


----------

